# bengal female 2yrs old



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

not sure on the facts as yet but had a call asking if i knew anybody who could home a 2yrs old bengal female, been spayed. she has behaviour issues and needs somebody with no children or other pets and can spend time getting her trust. she is on facebook but dont as yet have the link. this is an urgent rehoming as she will be pts very soon.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

hope the poor girl finds a new home  what behaviour issues does she have? people would think my button was a little madam with her screaming, especially if the litter tray isn't clean, and she has been known to wee where she shouldn't when shes been ignored  it took her six years before she would pay my oh any attention, she is very aloof when it comes to people. i also know a lot of people think bengals aren't very friendly when it comes to other animals but button gets on great with my other two cats and is the only one that will associate with my dobe.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i dont know much about her, just had a phone call asking if i could have her. the owner has mistreated her and nobody can give her a home. if im pushed hard enough i will take her but with mc's and knowing nothing about bengals i dont want to promise a home if i cant keep her.


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

is it uk?

im on a few bengal groups on my fb if you could get the details or the link i could ask around. 
poor little girl tho why will she be pts xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

shes currently in wales but i dont have much info only she has behavioual problems. possibly doesnt get along with other cats or could be scared but only a guess. ive offered to take her if it means pts but i have 2 litters of kittens at the moment so the timing is not great. will try to find out more but she is on facebook somewhere.


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

if you could get a link of the facebook page even at some point i can see if i can do anything to help


----------



## MummyCat (Jul 25, 2011)

AlexTurley said:


> if you could get a link of the facebook page even at some point i can see if i can do anything to help


Heres the info from Darcy's breeders facebook page

HELP!!
Can anyone help with fostering or rehoming an adult Bengal in the Kidwelly, Wales area? Spayed female around 2 years old, needs homing with no other pets and no children. It sounds like she may have issues with other animals so needs an experienced home where she can be assessed correctly before being introduced to other pets and children.
Needs to be removed from current home ASAP as may be in danger of being PTS!!!
If anyone can help, please PM me. Thanks

Heres a link to her facebook if that helps


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

sorry iv only seen this today 

iv posted it about  sorry if i cant help but ill try 
poor lil bengal xx


----------

